# Best Damn Country Song Ever Made?



## eagleseven (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDm_ZHyYTrg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDm_ZHyYTrg[/ame]

Agree/Disagree?


----------



## Tom Clancy (Dec 7, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lhf9U5Wf3Q[/ame]


*I like his Cover.*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ajHezlJq-A[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

o hell no...yall just fucking suck....


let me get the perfect country song for ya....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEo8poVlQrM[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

written by the late steve goodman....


yall dont know mal about country music, now admit it....


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

yal need to get out and listen to some real music...not that finely processed stuff....


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElDtH7rP3T0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a50gPRSi3Ic&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

and anyone knows this is the greatest country song ever.....and one of the greatest singers of his time....well of any time...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn3JB51NH_M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

yall are like frat boys who wondered into the wrong bar...and you are gonna get your asses kicked now....lol....pftttttttttttt.....charlie daniels.....o my my did you ride the mechanic bull?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

now before you two open your fingers and look even stupidier...there you have the perfect song......and the greatest song...anymore fucking questions?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7hCuDL8j2M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J_CmSi6CVI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziFI_0Fx5ts[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=350uOqdrFcQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG-8uZg2uV0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> now before you two open your fingers and look even stupidier...there you have the perfect song......and the greatest song...anymore fucking questions?



You missed a couple, ma'am.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

ahh yes i did...we could go into bob wills...i love patsy.....now i am real iffy on willie....just too smooth too polished for my tastes...of course...i am a totally redneck when david allan or kinky are on the air....i was with a canada friend in the middle of some fucking bum fuck egypt place....damn i will think of it..when kinky came on....the canuk couldnt believe it....i just hate when people think that studio stuff is real country....kd lang is perhaps the greatest female country singer alive today...but that may simply be her being as much like pasty as she can be....and we havent even hit on george jones and that whole group....

pasty haunts you...no one else can do that


----------



## Si modo (Dec 8, 2009)

I know so little about country music, but I do like Willie Nelson (it's his blues style, I think, that reels me in) and CDB.

And, I like this (I know, I'm just a Yankee dilettante, but I do like two-stepping to this.):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS4OxoebcSQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS4OxoebcSQ[/ame]But I'm still wondering how one can be in Louisiana and also be a mile from Texarkana?  Oh well, I won't think too much about that and just enjoy it.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmCRnRTUl6U[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

si go sit with the other two.....just go over there....

yall need to go to better bars lol


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

here is a good damned song...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbq8McWRw-o[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

o much more of this ..and i am gonna be drunk by 8 am lol


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

wouldnt ccr be more bluegrass?


----------



## Si modo (Dec 8, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> si go sit with the other two.....just go over there....
> 
> yall need to go to better bars lol


K.  LOL.  I know my place here.  No problem.  

*slinks off to the corner like a good Yankee*


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

o how funny....last night...my son's yankee friend called while we were all in the car...he kept trying to tell her where we were...she couldnt understand him....at which one of the people in the car...yells...."go back to your own country"...of course we all find that highly amusing except for the little yankee girl who hanged up the phone lol


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

country music is a large area....depending on who you are drinking with..it can embrace a span that goes from bob wills....to kid rock....you have all the various types of country....the carter family blend of country and bluegrass.....to the pure nasal tones of hank williams...

to be honest...no lady should know the likes of david allan coe...he is basically a aryan loud mouth fuck who makes great damned music...

but if you want to dip the toe into the water....listen to pasty and hank...try some texas swing...since you like to two step...(yankees two stepping now there is a mental image i dont want)


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2009)

eagleseven said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDm_ZHyYTrg
> 
> Agree/Disagree?



'Devil' was a pop/country favorite when I was a kid. 

I think the best one of all of them is 'Rockytop'. Even before I moved to TN I always thought so.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

rockytop is not fucking country....its bluegrass...come on people work with me here....bluegrass is not country.....i didnt know mud was a yankee too?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

Lesson Two: Different Types of Country - The Birth of Bluegrass: Bill Monroe


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> rockytop is not fucking country....its bluegrass...come on people work with me here....bluegrass is not country.....i didnt know mud was a yankee too?



Not much difference. And I didn't know that there was a *"Fucken Country"* class of music.

You have to be a bit more specific what your guildlines are before you start raising hell.


Do you have to play a Steel-guitar to qualify?

Is it about Crying, Dying, of Going Somewhere?

Does the song contain words or phrases about your Daddy being in prison or driving a truck?


To be honest Country isn't the same as what it was when I was a kid. Many of the country stars don't even wear Cowboy hats anymore. Some of them even have purple hair.

And being from Montana but having roots here in Tennessee I have enough country roots to qualify. After all Country Western Music is about the west not Georgia or SC. Hank Williams spent time in the hospital in my hometown after one of his wrecks.


----------



## del (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MAz9NY44Qc[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

has specific does one need to be to tell the difference in country and bluegrass?

and why dont you get this...you are a yankee.....you are not from the south....therefore there is only one other thing you can be..and that is a yankee...clear enough on that...


----------



## Foxfyre (Dec 8, 2009)

Some good songs posted here, but while there are best ballads, best dance tunes, best love songs, best tear jerkers, best drinking songs, best fight songs, etc., a true country fan can't really zero in on the best of the best.

If I had to pick one out of the pack, however, I think it would be Garth Brooks' "The Dance."  After all this time, it still has power to move me.


----------



## del (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_3nYixwNn0[/ame]


----------



## del (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPPNNIe4xUY[/ame]


----------



## del (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIcMJ4x-XAY[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> has specific does one need to be to tell the difference in country and bluegrass?
> 
> and why dont you get this...you are a yankee.....you are not from the south....therefore there is only one other thing you can be..and that is a yankee...clear enough on that...



Do I sense a little bigotry here?

Being a Yankee doesn't mean I don't know about country music. Btw.....I'm related to Daniel Boone. Wonder if he was a Yankee.

Being from the South doesn't give you exclusive rights to any particular musical genre.


----------



## del (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3JFk6-VhFE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwOQxHejPyc[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 8, 2009)

being in the south sure gives me the right to not be a yankee..now doesnt it....


faded love is my bob wills one...and roly poly


----------



## eagleseven (Dec 8, 2009)

*pounds a shot and quietly ducks out of the thread*


----------



## Si modo (Dec 8, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> country music is a large area....depending on who you are drinking with..it can embrace a span that goes from bob wills....to kid rock....you have all the various types of country....the carter family blend of country and bluegrass.....to the pure nasal tones of hank williams...
> 
> to be honest...no lady should know the likes of david allan coe...he is basically a aryan loud mouth fuck who makes great damned music...
> 
> but if you want to dip the toe into the water....listen to pasty and hank...try some texas swing...since you like to two step...(yankees two stepping now there is a mental image i dont want)


Hey now!  I can two-step just fine.  A very nice Texan taught me.  I picked it up right away (but of course, I kept making mistakes so I could guarantee more dancing with him).

*OK.  This Yankee is back in her corner observing those with the knowledge.*


eagleseven said:


> *pounds a shot and quietly ducks out of the thread*



Go get another round and join me in the Yankee's corner.  It's getting lonely here.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 8, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Go get another round and join me in the Yankee's corner.  It's getting lonely here.



Are redneck Yankees welcome?


----------



## Si modo (Dec 8, 2009)

Eve said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Go get another round and join me in the Yankee's corner.  It's getting lonely here.
> ...


What's that?    But, sure.  It should be a good time.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 8, 2009)

Si modo said:


> What's that?    But, sure.  It should be a good time.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6Gv0q-qocI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yyri5lL8BWo&feature=PlayList&p=360FF30EBCE56832&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2009)

Foxfyre said:


> Some good songs posted here, but while there are best ballads, best dance tunes, best love songs, best tear jerkers, best drinking songs, best fight songs, etc., a true country fan can't really zero in on the best of the best.
> 
> If I had to pick one out of the pack, however, I think it would be Garth Brooks' "The Dance."  After all this time, it still has power to move me.



A great song....one of the greatest of the new country artists of the last couple of decades.

I think some of the older stuff, Hank Williams....with "Your Cheatin Heart"....that kind of stuff is what I think is really great.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 8, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> being in the south sure gives me the right to not be a yankee..now doesnt it....
> 
> 
> faded love is my bob wills one...and roly poly



Well them Yankees kicked you Rebs asses perty darned good. They really whipped some ass.



I'm not a Yankee...I'm more a Padres fan.

I hate the Yankees.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85gO8XLb4ug[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila (Dec 8, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> has specific does one need to be to tell the difference in country and bluegrass?
> 
> and why dont you get this...you are a yankee.....you are not from the south....therefore there is only one other thing you can be..and that is a yankee...clear enough on that...



I think I'm a half breed, my momma was from the north and my daddy was a southern gentleman.


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rvLeCMTofE[/ame]

Isn't Hank Sr. The king of country?


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvW6_-TP5cs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 8, 2009)

I actually am 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hKrbyNZDcE[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 8, 2009)

The real deal  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X37xnM3VYH0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs4y5si8DGs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

The best country and western song I have ever heard is David Allen Coe's "You never call me by my name."


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 8, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> The best country and western song I have ever heard is David Allen Coe's "You never call me by my name."


 
I told him where to go once


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > The best country and western song I have ever heard is David Allen Coe's "You never call me by my name."
> ...



I've flipped him off to his face.  Nice guy.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiIgADk2EJc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 8, 2009)

Gunny said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


 
He is an extreme jerk!


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



Y'think?


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 8, 2009)

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk


 
Maybe David Allen Coe will go missing down Copperhead Rd

I love that song. And I'm all outta rep


----------



## Si modo (Dec 8, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaEJzoaYZk
> ...


I like it too.  I had never heard it.  I don't usually pay attention to country music, but I did like that.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 8, 2009)

Si modo said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...


 
Always makes me tap my foot


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 8, 2009)

Grandma got ran over by a Reindeer.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTvbKVcxWEg[/ame]


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1GpXYKp7_Qw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1GpXYKp7_Qw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

This is my favorite. I love me some Possum.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ggkrk5InCR0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ggkrk5InCR0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 8, 2009)

uscitizen said:


> Grandma got ran over by a Reindeer.


 
Did you take her to the hospital?


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbvaEFCVAjg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2009)

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c



Nice song Gunny....but I have a serious problem with the Dixie Chicks because of their anti-war stance. 

They alienated their fan base and the left took em in out of spite only to dump em once they stopped being fashionable.

Imagine....all of those looney leftys listening to country music for the first time in their lives......and saying to anyone who will listen that the Chicks are great artists. 

It's kind of funny to think how many bought their CDs and now they're collecting dust.


----------



## JW Frogen (Dec 9, 2009)

Hank Williams.

He drunk himself to death as every great country singer should.

Johnny Cash cleaned up and sold out.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Hank Williams.
> 
> He drunk himself to death as every great country singer should.
> 
> Johnny Cash cleaned up and sold out.



Used to be Rockers did it with Drugs and Booze....and Country Stars did it with Booze.

Johnny Cash proved that Country Stars did it with both all along.

Elvis died blowing an 'O' Ring on the can. That's no way to go.

Dying in your own vomit.....that's the way to go if you're a musician.

Musicians that left this world because of drugs and booze:

Jim Morrison
Janice Joplin
Hank Williams
Keith Moon......etc


----------



## JW Frogen (Dec 9, 2009)

How about the drummer from Spinal Tap who died choking on some one else&#8217;s vomit?

THAT is rock n roll!


----------



## PixieStix (Dec 9, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E88RUqyjts[/ame]


----------



## Vel (Dec 9, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > has specific does one need to be to tell the difference in country and bluegrass?
> ...




ummm.. it just might.  Tip.. if you can buck dance to it, it's most likely  bluegrass.


----------



## Missourian (Dec 10, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiIgADk2EJc[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 13, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fkkM7K6smQA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fkkM7K6smQA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 13, 2010)

I have been working on a major project the last several days with our rather sizable country music collection running in the background.  Listening to all those great songs, many of which have been featured on this thread, I have come to a conclusion.

No country song has the power to move me as does Garth Brooks' "The Dance".  (Not available on Youtube that I can find.)  I nominate that as the best country song of all time.

A close runner up would be Brooks' "Rodeo" though.  Great song.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 13, 2010)

the dance is fine but i prefer the old tradition country....over modern stuff...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcIgQWdWWag]YouTube - LOST HIGHWAY by Hank Williams[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 13, 2010)

and a woman lies make a life like mine.....

damn it just gives me chills


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 13, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d43g8unp7Wk]YouTube - Wreck On The Highway, Dorsey Dixon, I Didnt Hear Nobody Pray[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 15, 2010)

the late great Don Walser......


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2STBJCyiIso]YouTube - Shotgun Boogie[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 15, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMko5LelBdA&NR=1]YouTube - My heros have always been Cowboys.[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 15, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHjaW9sXl7s]YouTube - Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 7, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C7hCuDL8j2M&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C7hCuDL8j2M&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## boedicca (Mar 7, 2010)

Gotta have some Waylon (my mom still calls him Wailing Jennings - lol):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvlE14cM-zk]Good Hearted Woman[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 7, 2010)

[youtube][<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NlCjIbdy2tQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NlCjIbdy2tQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 7, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1knCF94GRu0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1knCF94GRu0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## boedicca (Mar 7, 2010)

And some Tammy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwBirf4BWew]Stand By Your Man[/ame]

and the antidote:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQs3jZbxFTQ]D.I.V.O.R.C.E.[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Mar 7, 2010)

Jeannie!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOZPBUu7Fro]Harper Valley PTA[/ame]


----------



## naomibee (Mar 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUfz9dy9oUQ]YouTube - Marty Stuart and Connie Smith, Your Tender Loving Care[/ame]

i like watching this show on sat. nights..


----------



## ProudTwoofer (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree with Johnny Cash's ring of fire but also throw into the mix The Man Comes Around.

Non Johnny Cash, Landslide.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 8, 2012)

To me this is the best country song ever made.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cciZXcRWcdQ]James Otto - Damn Right - YouTube[/ame]

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jul 10, 2012)

eagleseven said:


> Agree/Disagree?


Did you ever see the Zac Brown Band sing the song during the 2009 CMA awards show? Here is their awesome performance of "The Devil Went Down to Georgia".   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QVWQTDoMr4]Zac Brown Band- The Devil Went Down To Georgia- Live At CMA Awards 2009 - YouTube[/ame]

God bless you and them always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I don't know if it will matter to you, but they sing the uncensored copy of the song there.


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 15, 2012)

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uyhbiP8GQG8]YouTube - Randy Travis-Promises[/ame]
Such a sad but true song. Also he stopped loving her today


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 15, 2012)

Where we're you when the world stopped turning is quite powerful as well


----------



## eots (Jul 15, 2012)

*a honest to goodness cowboy with a big real record...*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTZYAOlk1WI]Rex Allen - Son Don&#39;t Go Near the Indians - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 15, 2012)

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DArOKcgq-Zs]YouTube - Earl Thomas Conley - Holding Her & Loving You[/ame]


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 15, 2012)

There is not a good video to post for it but the song in another's eyes is good also


----------



## eots (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 15, 2012)

eots said:


> Only 4 Yearsold - Hank Williams Jr.Jambalaya - YouTube



Interesting....he is all grown up now and has a music career lol imagine that?
[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ruyaKdPfTN4]YouTube - Hunter Hayes - "Wanted" (Official Video)[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R2F9f2Cl6Y]George Jones - LIVE "He Stopped Loving Her Today" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 15, 2012)

There has to be at least one by George strait on this list lol
[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_-W-QdyILRY]YouTube - George Strait - You Look So Good In Love (live)[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT0MOG9ZGWk]-Willie Nelson- My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 15, 2012)

This may not be the greatest country song ever made but it is probably the dirtiest one lol
[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok1rUuv2jZc]YouTube - Mel Tillis I Got the Hoss[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amYWLKrxmIQ]Video 26 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlF2p1UPt8Y&feature=related]I&#39;m No Stranger to the Rain - Keith Whitley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Jul 15, 2012)

My favorite, glad to see Cline listed, my father's favorite was Tubb's Walkin' the Floor Over You. Anything by Hank Williams scores high, NOT Hank Williams Jr.*:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGEubdH8m0s]Dolly Parton - Jolene (High Quality) sound - YouTube[/ame]

*My father's phrase.


----------



## BillyV (Jul 15, 2012)

I reckon I've always been kinda partial to this one....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8KBhnebwE]Jerry Reed And Chet Atkins Jerrys Breakdown - YouTube[/ame]

Just looks like they're having a great time doing it!


----------



## Peach (Jul 15, 2012)

BillyV said:


> I reckon I've always been kinda partial to this one....
> 
> Jerry Reed And Chet Atkins Jerrys Breakdown - YouTube
> 
> Just looks like they're having a great time doing it!



Reminds me of this, yes, BLUEGRASS:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIKdswTJ2vY]Flatt & Scruggs Foggy Mountain Breakdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Jul 15, 2012)

One more, from the MAN:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBso-UG8R_E]Woody Guthrie - Goin Down The Road Feelin Bad (the Asch Recordings) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cCZFUj8IlM&feature=related]Grateful Dead- Me and My Uncle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Jul 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKA9g7Ow4VY]David Allan Coe-pick em lick em stick em - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Jul 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p70spFwqHo&feature=related]David Allan Coe - Don&#39;t Bite the Dick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Carrie Underwood with Randy Travis, " I Told You So."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvTwFl6OIAk]"I Told You So" Carrie with Randy Travis from American Idol - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYQViYm92hg]George Jones-He Stopped Loving Her Today.... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

An Oldie best country song--

Statler Brothers- Flowers On The Wall

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY8TA6RwkZk]The Statler Brothers - Flowers On The Wall (Columbia - 1966) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Alison Krauss & Robert Plant : Killing The Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acX_2zkA0KA]Alison Krauss & Robert Plant : Killing The Blues (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Sep 18, 2012)

eagleseven said:


> The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down To Georgia - YouTube
> 
> Agree/Disagree?



Nope its this little gem...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTZYAOlk1WI]Rex Allen - Son Don&#39;t Go Near the Indians - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 18, 2012)

*So timely....*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjJyZfDCa88]Big & Rich - That&#39;s Why I Pray (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnx3Ns9UekY]Someday Soon - Suzy Bogguss.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Sep 18, 2012)

Gunny said:


> Patsy Cline - I Fall To Pieces - YouTube



That got my mother's vote!


----------



## Peach (Sep 18, 2012)

Nothing comes close to this, EXCEPT Cline & Walkin' the Floor Over You:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVr0M7WCBu4]I Saw The Light-Hank Williams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 18, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Alison Krauss & Robert Plant : Killing The Blues
> 
> Alison Krauss & Robert Plant : Killing The Blues (Live) - YouTube


My favorite clip of them is this one.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YVRxAX6fwg]Alison and Robert[/ame]

God bless you and them always!!!   

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Peach said:


> Nothing comes close to this, EXCEPT Cline & Walkin' the Floor Over You:
> 
> I Saw The Light-Hank Williams - YouTube



He's definitely a legend.. My favorite by him is Lovesick Blues.. The only other person who I think did it as good as Hank was Patsy Cline.. She had a natural voice to yodel like him.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Xu71i89xvs]Hank Williams: Lovesick Blues - YouTube[/ame]

Hank Williams - Lovesick Blues


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XQfwD_qNCSQ]YouTube - MERLE HAGGARD & BONNIE OWENS - Today I Started Loving You Again[/ame]


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uwmGWCJOxnw]YouTube - Vince Gill - When I Call Your Name[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 18, 2012)

Y'all probably don't think this is country..  I do.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE-U5e78WHc]The Eagles - Desperado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## chikenwing (Sep 18, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> o hell no...yall just fucking suck....
> 
> 
> let me get the perfect country song for ya....
> ...



Bingo!! I still remember the 1st time I heard that song,itwas in a strip club by the air port in Charlotte NC. It hits all the finer points LOL


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 18, 2012)

I bet ya REALLY don't think THIS is country..  I REALLY do....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EoNd_maBbY]James Taylor - Sweet Baby James - YouTube[/ame]

Just as much as THIS is...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzGx_XzxDeM]Don Williams - Good Ole Boys Like Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------

